# Solar Array to Engine Battery?



## scottb80 (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a solar array that is connected to my coach batteries and it does a good job of keeping them charged up, but my engine battery slowly drains down over time.  Do you think it would be OK to tie the two systems together with a jumper wire, say 12 AWG with alligator clips during the times that the RV is being stored?  I'd, of course, remove it before starting the RV.

Scott


----------



## Triple E (Sep 22, 2011)

You would have the same voltage but you amperage would be cut in half.  It might be time to replace you engine batteries.


----------



## Pancanbob (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Scott
I would not tie the Coach and the Engine battery together that way.
I would split off the incoming wire from the solar cells through diodes to each set of batteries...
This way one set of batteries would not drain the other set of batteries.
But, this all depends the size of Solar cells and the phantom load on the batteries.
Good luck


----------



## Triple E (Sep 22, 2011)

Very good advice Pancan.  I should have mentioned the diodes.  Still think he needs new engine batteries.


----------



## Pancanbob (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Triple E

You are probably right, he should have the batteries checked too.
On my RV, I installed two 125 Watt solar panels to charge the house batteries, but never got around to connecting to the engine battery, but so far no problems.
Just another thought... you need to keep the top of your batteries clean and dry, if they get wet and are little dusty and or dirty.. it will can cause a slow battery drain.


----------



## akjimny (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a push button on my dash that temporarily connects my house batteries to the chassis battery - just in case it needs a little boost to start the engine.  Haven't had to use it, thankfully.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Jimmy I have that feature also, like you I have never had to use it. I also have a solar panel on top that keeps the house batteries charged up.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 23, 2011)

I have the same feature on mine Hollis and it DIDN'T work the first time I needed it


----------



## scottb80 (Sep 24, 2011)

All the batteries were replaced three years ago, but they've had very little use   The RV mostly sits on my lot plugged into shore power.  However, after a couple of months, the engine battery is dead and I need to charge it in order to get it started.  There is a measured slow drain on it, but only 8 milliamps, which I would think it could support for a much longer period of time.  This is why I thought it would be Ok to run a jumper wire with alligator clips from the coach batteries, which are kept charged by the inverter or solar array, to the engine battery while I have it stored, removing it before starting it up.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 24, 2011)

you could get a battery reminder and hook it up to your battery. They aren't to expensive, but I think they are worth it.


----------



## Triple E (Sep 24, 2011)

Very good suggestion Hollis.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 24, 2011)

well every once in awhile I come up with a good idea. But really just trying to help out


----------



## akjimny (Sep 24, 2011)

I think Hollis was referring to a battery tender - a small battery charger that provides a trickle charge then eases back when the battery is fully charged.  Since you say the RV is on your lot, plugged in to shore power, that would be my suggestion.  $25.00 at Wally Mart.  I have them at home for my truck, motorcycle, gas golf cart and lawn mower so everything starts and runs when I get there.


----------



## larold (Sep 24, 2011)

Alligator clip is fine. I hooked up a toggle switch for when its in storage plugged in to keep it charged.


----------



## larold (Sep 24, 2011)

Im thinking of using the diode idea to connect the alternator to the house batteries.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 24, 2011)

yep Jimmy that was what I was thinking of. But I am beginning to think this guy is a spammer or seller. What is he talking about is all what is for sell. Not a word about camping or camp grounds, NOTHING


----------



## larold (Sep 24, 2011)

This would work nice for a manual setup with a toggle switch. Just need to hook the + from the house batteries to the + of the chassis thru this relay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SCOS...OR-?cmd=ViewItem&item=300356706926#vi-content


----------



## larold (Sep 24, 2011)

Who? Me? I'm just posting stuff that i've actually done to my rv.


----------



## Pancanbob (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi, Scott
Hollis has a good ideal, and seeing as you have shore power......

Get your self a "Battery Tender 12 Volt"

http://www.autogeek.net/batterytender.html?gclid=COjjxOfFt6sCFcsaQgodbT3lew

it is a very small battery charger.

You could have it permanently wired into your 120 Volt AC system, so when you have AC power it would charge your engine batery

good luck


----------



## scottb80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi everyone!  Lots of good advice here.  What I've done as an experiment, is to run a 12" wire with alligator clips from the plus side of the coach batteries to the chassis battery.  Before hooking it up, I measured current flow with an ammeter and got less than 300 milliamps going into the chassis battery.  So far, all the batteries are being charged by shore power and are doing well.  I just have to remember to monitor the water levels in the 6V coach batteries, which tend to get low after a couple of weeks.  Thanks again.


----------



## abbas shahid (Oct 5, 2011)

This was possible only because the satellite was set beyond the Gravitational influence of our Mother Earth and only defect was wrong orbit. A satellite in space & orbiting in a path can be put in to a correct required orbit by different techniques.


----------



## brodavid (Oct 5, 2011)

OK, you just lost me with that you


----------

